# Sound Realtek Ac 97 This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Just installed this mother board. Its on board sound on a IL9 Pro.

Tried reinstalling the drivers from the CD - no change.

Tried reinstalling the drivers through windows auto - no change.

Tried to get the drivers from the abit site, but the site has been down for ages. (Edit: got the newest drivers from the website, but still no change in the error message).

Can anyone help me?


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

are you sure its enabled in the Bios?


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Yep checked that.

I'll try disabling it. Then enabling it again.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

hmm, check and make sure that the Windows Audio service is enabled.


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Disabling means the device disappears, enabling just comes up with the same error again.

How do I check windows audio service is enabled?

Thanks.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

Click Start>Control Panel>Administrative Tools then double click Services. Scroll till you see Windows Audio then double click it to goto its properties and make sure its startup type is set to automatic if its not already.


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Yep, definately set to automatic.


----------



## blader (Mar 2, 2008)

This has happened to me on several machines. On this PC, I have an ASUS P4S-LA motherboard. Windows Device Manager says I have a C-media AC 97 audio device which cannot start (code 10). I don't this component this actually installed. 
Finding drivers for the AC97 from the motherboard manufacturer or C-media was fruitless.

What worked was to upgrade the drivers for the chipset on the integrated motherboard.
Either look at the motherboard, or run a program like PC Wizard (www.cpuid.com) to determine your chipset. In my case, it was SIS961.
Go to www.sis.com. Under Download, click on "identify the model number of SiS products". After downloading several active-x controls, it will tell you the type of chipset, and provide drivers for sound, LAN, video, etc.
Downlaod and install the audio driver to resolve this problem.


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have a look at that


----------

